

Would you like to play a game? - emeltzer
http://getnekko.com

======
emeltzer
<http://tqft.net/wiki/Maneki_Neko> may provide a bit of a hint as to what
we're doing, but don't take it too literally :)

------
Vexation
Intrigued and a little scared.

------
rryan
Huh -- now I'm curious.

